
Understanding the Benefits of Google Apps for Business - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/understanding-the-benefits-of-google-apps-with-jim-mcnelis/
======
jfb
How about the massive downside of their existing outside the main GOOG
infrastructure? Why is there not feature parity between my free Google account
and the Apps for Domain that I pay for? RIDDLE ME THIS, GOOGLE!

